# Any KVM VPS company in Choopa's NJ Datacenter?



## serverian (Jun 21, 2013)

Except these: Armorshark, GetKVM, SSDVirt


----------



## EarthVPN (Jun 22, 2013)

Not sure about about virtualization..

http://www.constant.com/cloud/vps/


----------



## kaniini (Jun 22, 2013)

Looks like OnApp, so probably either KVM or Xen.


----------



## Ash (Jun 24, 2013)

Alright I'm going to have to ask 

Why are we excluded?


----------



## thuvienvps (Jun 24, 2013)

GetKVM_Ash said:


> Alright I'm going to have to ask
> 
> 
> Why are we excluded?


Coz he knew.


----------

